# Need help - baby cockateil with broken leg



## nav (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi - I have a baby cockateil with broken leg (i think) bcoz it is stretched to one side. The baby looks premature and is 12 days old. I am already feeding him formula 3 times a day. I need advice on what to do about the leg. I have no money for the vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

More info and photos will help. Such as a pix of the inside of the nestbox. Take some good clear pix's of the legs...a downward veiw, and a view of you holding it with the abdomen facing the camera.

It sounds like you may have a splay/spraddled legged baby.


----------



## nav (Feb 22, 2011)

*photos*

thanks for your help. Attached a two pics, the best I could take.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...what you have going on is what is called slayed or spraddle leg. I have been going thru my saved pix's for an illustration on what to do....but can't find it. At the top of the forum is a memu bar...click on Search and key in the words splayed leg or spraddle leg and it will bring up past threads duscusing this.

The most common cause is not enough bedding in the nestbox under the chick. If it is 12 days old it is also very stunted which can be from either a nutritional decfeciency in the diet and/or the parents not feeding it enough.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just looked in my online albums and there is a drawing (2nd row, 2nd pix, Click for a larger view): http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ28 On what to do.


----------



## nav (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks. I got the idea. The right leg is splayed. Left is ok so far, how do I bring the right leg closer to hobble it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....Can you position the leg so that it is closer to the body?....meaning is it flxible at the hip or joints? If so, try the cup to insert the baby in...for several days. Once the right leg starts to position itself better you can make 2 rings to put on the ankle of each leg and use a peice of string to connect the 2 rings ( hibble)so that the feet are spaced normally below the bird. During this time you should keep it in a padded cup for a few days. Once or twice a day loosen the hobble to check and see how the legs are doing. 

If the right leg is already calcified and will not bent at all it may be too late to fix it. In that case then leave as is. (click on pix for a larger view) It will be a handicapped bird, but would still be able to maneiver in a cage. And it should be left flighted (don't clip) to make it easier to get around.


----------



## nav (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I placed him in a padded cup. Looks like his right leg is somewhat closer to his body. He has been turning his head on left side for few days now, wont straighten his head. What do I do now?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...you might want to use a larger bowl/cup and have more padding on either side of the body and legs to help apply gentle pressure to keep them more under the body.

As to the turning of the head is it also this way when you have it out of the cup? If so, sometimes this can be from a nutrient defeciency...such as selenium. You might want to add a sprinkle of garlic *powder* to the handfeeding formula at each feeding.
Or mix up the Spice Remedy and add it to each feeding. For a little one like that just a pinch each feeding.

Recipe for the Spice Recipe Remedy







 


*Take a small jar and mix thoroughly the following, which the base stock:*​ 
*2 tsp. of garlic powder *(*not* garlic salt)​ 
*1/2 tsp of cinnamon*​ 
*1/2 tsp. of ginger*​ 
There are several ways that I will use to treat. If it is a single bird or just a couple I will mix up a small solution and either give orally or use a small crop tube and feed directly into the crop.​ 
*I will mix 1/8 teaspoon of the spice mix with 2cc of water.* (*Optional* a pinch of Probiotics or Yogurt, and Brewers Yeast can be added if the baby appears pale or stressed)​ 
Each chick is given a 1/2cc (*.*5cc) 2 times a day for 5-7 days.​ 
If I am hand feeding a lot of babies I will mix *¼ teaspoon PER ½ cup of formula *2 times a day.​ 
This combination of spices will help cut down on the yeast and bacteria by means of inhibiting overgrowth while boosting the immune system, and providing nutritional and supportive care to the digestive tract, body and organs. The spice remedy is designed more as a *supportive treatment* rather than for any antibacterial or antifungal properties. The dosage is too low to be truly effective as a stand alone antibiotic treatment. ​


----------



## nav (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your help.
I went to the vet and got x-rays done. His right pelvis was crushed
into pieces, and the left leg was also splaying and they said there is nothing to fix it and suggested to put him down because he would never be able to perch and would have a life of suffering. I had to get the baby euthanized (breaks my heart).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Ordinary splayed legs are common and fairly easy to fix, so we were all hopeful that your baby would recover. It's sad that it turned out to be something much worse that couldn't be helped. I'm glad you took him to the vet to get a definite answer, even though it wasn't the answer that everyone wanted to hear. You did all you could to help the baby, and you did the right thing even though it was hard.


----------



## pache11 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. You did the best you could in a situation beyond your control.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...you really loved this baby and it showed in the all you did for it. It would've suffered otherwise.


----------

